# MakeUpTalk's Face Chart



## Geek2 (Jan 25, 2005)

I wanted to post this for all of us! Hope any of you all can put this to use!







And here is a FULL FACE CHART


----------



## NYAngel98 (Jan 25, 2005)

Thanks Reij! Gotta copy this... maybe we can all copy it and fill it in with our FOTD pix???


----------



## keaLoha (Jan 25, 2005)

Thanks Reija &amp; Tony!


----------



## Laura (Jan 25, 2005)

Sorry to be stupid but what do we use this for? Do you print it off &amp; keep it at home or what?? I feel like such a thicko!


----------



## Geek (Jan 25, 2005)

Hi Girls, If you wanna just see the BLANK one click here

Also, if you see any improve ments that can be made to this, let me know and I can edit it for ya





Originally Posted by *Laura* 

Sorry to be stupid but what do we use this for? Do you print it off &amp; keep it at home or what?? I feel like such a thicko!


----------



## Shoediva (Jan 25, 2005)

Your not stupid Laura, I am wondering the same thing.



Nice chart though

Originally Posted by *Laura* Sorry to be stupid but what do we use this for? Do you print it off &amp; keep it at home or what?? I feel like such a thicko!


----------



## FacesbyNiki (Jan 25, 2005)

You guys are so great!

Thanks, I could really use this when I meet with brides.


----------



## FacesbyNiki (Jan 25, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Shoediva* Your not stupid Laura, I am wondering the same thing.



Nice chart though If you've ever been to a MAC counter or even Clinique they have these for when you get make over. It helps you remember where and what you had on.


----------



## Geek (Jan 25, 2005)

*Seeeee!!!! I knew they were good for sumpin!!



*





Originally Posted by *FacesbyNiki* 

If you've ever been to a MAC counter or even Clinique they have these for when you get make over. It helps you remember where and what you had on.


----------



## FacesbyNiki (Jan 25, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* *Seeeee!!!! I knew they were good for sumpin!!



*



You don't understand, this is so helpful for freelancers. You meet with a bride sometimes a month before the wedding and you sort of forget what the look was. But this will help out soooo much!


----------



## Laura (Jan 25, 2005)

Oh ok cool! Thanks for explaining it to myself &amp; shoey FacesbyNiki!!


----------



## Laura (Nov 7, 2005)

BUMP! Here's MakeUpTalk's very own face chart girls


----------



## Laura (Nov 7, 2005)

LOL! That's cool Maph


----------



## iloveparis (Nov 7, 2005)

Just wanna say thanks too, Reija. Very helpful indeed


----------



## Sirvinya (Nov 7, 2005)

Ah! That's great! Thanks. :icon_love


----------



## pretty_94134 (Nov 11, 2005)

Thaks for the chart. Will have to get some textured paper and use it with clients.


----------



## starli (Nov 30, 2005)

AWESOME

thanks for sharing this with everyone!

&lt;3


----------



## suzukigrrl (Nov 30, 2005)

Thanks for bumping the thread! I didn't know Mut had a face chart.


----------



## devinjhans (Nov 30, 2005)

thanks this will be helpful when i have a client!


----------



## kaori (Jan 10, 2006)

*Thank you Reija,....i print this,...this verry nice sketch,..perfect!!!!*


----------



## eightthirty (Feb 9, 2006)

Thank you Reija! This will even prove useful at the mu counters when you get your face done but aren't able to buy all of the products you're lemming!

You can also use it for your FOTD posts. You can either type your products in or write them and scan it and throw your pic on top!!


----------



## jennycateyez (Feb 9, 2006)

thats cool thanx


----------



## Pauline (Feb 23, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Charmaine* OMG that's the best idea ever!! I think the lovely ladies who post FOTDs should try to do this one. I'm sure it will help a lot of members! Yes...what a great idea. Thanks for posting this Reija. Also they could be used to create different makeup looks for different occassion's. A brill idea!


----------



## Mickie (Jun 15, 2006)

thank god. life saver!


----------



## sincola (Jun 16, 2006)

thanx for sharing, Reija!!! this chart is really useful!


----------



## hollyxann (Jun 22, 2006)

i had no idea what those things were for


----------



## zuendapp (Jun 24, 2006)

Thank for this great chart


----------



## ninahxd (Jul 3, 2006)

I'm confused. i see most MAC counters in Macys have these face charts everywhere. Do you actually use real make up and brushes to color the charts on paper/speciall paper?


----------



## rocksinger007 (Jul 23, 2006)

oh that's pretty neat!


----------



## K_g (Jul 27, 2006)

thanx, I really needed that.


----------



## stwrynight0 (Jul 28, 2006)

i have to copy them and make notes on looks i really love and the color combinations


----------



## muffina (Aug 7, 2006)

very useful - just my luck the printers just packed up!!!!


----------



## Aquilah (Aug 7, 2006)

I should print one out... Maybe it'll come in handy for more than my FOTDs someday!


----------



## lolasara1980 (Aug 15, 2006)

thank you reija!


----------



## sharrismx6 (Aug 16, 2006)

Thanks sooooo much for sharing!!


----------



## Tanny (Sep 4, 2006)

Thanks for the chart Reija


----------



## bmichlig (Sep 16, 2006)

What an awesome tool - thanks!


----------



## lumanacom (Sep 27, 2006)

Im new here... glad to be among such talented artists! I wanted to thank you for this chart, I have been looking for one!


----------



## jdepp_84 (Oct 3, 2006)

im definitly taking this to Mac!!


----------



## mzmephime (Oct 12, 2006)

thanks for the info


----------



## ChantelleNicole (Oct 12, 2006)

Wow! There are so many treasures on this forum!


----------



## icon (Oct 14, 2006)

thanks, i need something like this to note down the colors i experiment on, especially on eye shadows...


----------



## Blaize (Oct 15, 2006)

this is so cool! thanks! ive always wanted one of these, like the makeup artists at fashion shows have to map out the look of the show!!


----------



## Gary-Michael (Oct 24, 2006)

I have charts from Lola, Bourjois, Guerlain, and Chanel if'n y'all want me to post those ones too---

for the gal who likes VARIETY -- LOL------


----------



## Aquilah (Oct 24, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Gary-Michael* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I have charts from Lola, Bourjois, Guerlain, and Chanel if'n y'all want me to post those ones too---for the gal who likes VARIETY -- LOL------





Sure thing! That would be great! Thanks!


----------



## jeansguyokc (Oct 24, 2006)

I use one simular to this for all my models, brides, makeovers etc. They really docome in handy.


----------



## yasema (Nov 12, 2006)

ill copy it thanks


----------



## jeideez (Nov 23, 2006)

can somebody tell me what is this for?


----------



## Naughtilinz (Nov 28, 2006)

those are great.. the one i have isnt as detailed


----------



## Lindz (Dec 6, 2006)

thanks it looks like the ones MAC uses


----------



## Mac Addic (Dec 12, 2006)

Luv the charts! Thanks


----------



## ahyee (Dec 12, 2006)

ty


----------



## HayleyVengeance (Dec 13, 2006)

thanks !


----------



## moon14 (Dec 14, 2006)

thanks


----------



## sarahgr (Dec 18, 2006)

Thanks alot...


----------



## stolenbaby (Jan 5, 2007)

Thanks! I'm going to use this too keep track of looks that I like when I come up with them.


----------



## enyadoresme (Jan 13, 2007)

I'm about to print a copy of the chart...can't wait to see what the others here posted.


----------



## brandid82 (Jan 16, 2007)

Thanks for Sharing!

Very helpful.


----------



## virtuousmiss (Feb 8, 2007)

that will definitely come in handy


----------



## mmonroemaniac (Feb 10, 2007)

thanks i can make goo d use of these


----------



## erinhelley (Mar 12, 2007)

Yes I can definatly use that! Thank you.


----------



## Kookie-for-COCO (Mar 20, 2007)

Wow-how neat.


----------



## debbiedeb77 (Mar 31, 2007)

cool!


----------



## FritzandP (Apr 7, 2007)

Great idea, thanks!


----------



## clwkerric (Apr 10, 2007)

thanks for posting!


----------



## berrylish (Jun 5, 2007)

Thanks!


----------



## bananamuffins (Jun 12, 2007)

that's great, i always forget what i put on!


----------



## mms777 (Jun 12, 2007)

Thanks for sharing this.


----------



## sofia4ever (Jun 12, 2007)

Wow, just what I needed. Thanks so much!!!!


----------



## arabian girl (Jun 15, 2007)

Thank you...


----------



## aeys1 (Jun 28, 2007)

Thanks this will be helpful


----------



## Kemper (Jun 28, 2007)

*Thankyou, Reija! You're a life saver... I'll definitely be using these! *


----------



## srigal (Jul 2, 2007)

Cool! Now only if I were talented enough to fill it out


----------



## dapryncess (Jul 4, 2007)

thanks so much!


----------



## MarissaMAC (Jul 8, 2007)

Thank you &lt;3 This is a total help.


----------



## Xian Cub (Jul 13, 2007)

That's an excellent idea! Lol, i've only been here 5 minutes and already picked up a nice tip! Great for remembering particular 'looks' you've created ~ top marks! Ta! xx


----------



## Iris27643 (Aug 1, 2007)

I was wondering what kind of paper do you use to make the copies of the face chart. This is great to take on your freelance jobs. Great idea!!


----------



## purplelady2 (Aug 23, 2007)

oh cool


----------



## reesesilverstar (Sep 9, 2007)

Originally Posted by *ninahxd* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I'm confused. i see most MAC counters in Macys have these face charts everywhere. Do you actually use real make up and brushes to color the charts on paper/speciall paper? Originally Posted by *Iris27643* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I was wondering what kind of paper do you use to make the copies of the face chart. This is great to take on your freelance jobs. Great idea!! Originally Posted by *pretty_94134* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Thaks for the chart. Will have to get some textured paper and use it with clients. ninahxd and Iris27643, you girls read my mind! I'm guessing, you would have to use real makeup, but what is this "textured" paper? And where could I buy it?
Thanks guys!


----------



## tealdawn (Sep 25, 2007)

Nice thanks.


----------



## Marion J (Oct 9, 2007)

The charts are great Reija. Thanks!


----------



## Kallisto (Nov 16, 2007)

Wow, this is great, I found this kind of chart few days ago at MAC site and it is awesome help, specially when doing some new make-up style.

Big thanks!


----------



## Gavriela (Dec 26, 2007)

A thousand thank-yous. Good for both clients, and for those times I'm messing around mixing something and it comes out gorgeous, and then I can't remember what I mixed.

Alternatively, also very good for times I'm messing around mixing something, it comes out hideous, and needs a great bit DDT (Don't Do That)!


----------



## drjoyas (Jan 18, 2008)

thanks


----------

